# Road Track Classes



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok, this morning I went to my first r/c road racing event. And since I'm 41 goin' on 14 I immediatly decided that I NEED to find a way to do this!

They race two classes. The first I believe they called 1:10 Touring Cars, and the second I believe they called A-8 Cars. Ring any bells? The touring cars were smaller and not has fast and the A-8 cars were bigger, faster and more wrecks.

The smaller,slower cars seems like a place for a newbie to start, plus I thought they were pretty cool. My first question is, since they are smaller and slower would it then make sense that they would be cheaper to get into at least from the get go?

Secondly I read all this stuff about race settups. It would seem to me that this would be alot bigger deal in oval racing and road racing would be more generic other than perhaps center of gravity and gearing.

Any and all thoughts?
Thanks in advance,
Kirk


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I think what you are referring to as A8 is 1/8 scale cars.

You are correct that the smaller 1/10 scale touring cars is a better place for a newbie to start.

Setups matter in all types of racing. The difference being that oval cars only need to be fast turning left. On-road cars need to fast left and right. But, quite often road course cars can be set up more symetrically. I am not to well versed on road course racing. I'm a go-fast-turn-lefter.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds like you were at a track racing nitro outdoors? What track were you at?


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

1/10th scale touring cars and 1/8th scale cars are some of the most popular racing in the world. Most are 4 wheel drive.
Were all the cars fuel powered?
Suspension set ups in either class are similiar. It depends on the track, the chassis you have and the tires you are running. You will learn it as you go with the help of other racers and some research on different web sites and in Magazines about the terminology and set ups.
Do you have any experience with Fuel powered motors? 2 stroke dirt bikes, weedwackers? anything you have to tune to keep running properly?
Nitro powered cars can be finicky.
Alot of times I recommend you get started in electric vehicles first. Then you can focus on suspension set ups and gearing and most importantly, driving smoothly.
It is a little less expensive to get started with electric.
They have plenty of speed also.

Do some research, 
Talk to people at the track, check out what hobby shops in your area carry parts for before you make a decision. 

There are tons of alternatives to choose from. Nitro or Electric. On Road cars, Off Road trucks and buggies, Monster trucks. 1/5th scale, 1/8th scale, 1/10th scale, 1/16th scale. Running for fun or racing or both!!

TONS of equipment to choose from in all different price ranges. 

Keep asking questions.... We are happy to help!!

Dan


----------



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

This event was at a track set up in the parking lot of the Lee County Civic Center here in Ft. Myers FL. The race was the part of the FORGASS series (Florida On Road Gas State Series) which is a part of ROAR. They supposedly have a local group here but I don't know how often they race out there. About 35 miles north, Port Charlotte has a local group that races every Sunday morning at a different location. I've never been there (yet) but from the pictures the track looks big.

Ovaltrucker, when you say 'symetrical' I assume you mean tires, weight, shocks, etc., are basically the same from side to side? And yes, my wife is a go-fast-turn-lefter too. Whenever she's in my truck she makes a fast left into every strip mall in town! I used to get pissed when she didn't have her liscense (at 36?!) but now everytime she takes my truck for the afternoon it costs me $100+. :drunk:


----------



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok, I took a quick look at TH's RTR electric 1:10 touring cars just for fun. A company called UPI seemed to have several. Problem is with no videos or reviews its hard to tell what your dealin' with, I want a bad boy not a toy, it did say it had a 17 turn motor. TH's browse features are ok but they need to have a section called 'bad a**'. Thats what I need, a electric, brushless RTR 1:10 touring car from the 'bad a**' section, oh yeah, with soup up capabilities. Any ideas (and don't be afraid to be sadistic!)?


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Check out these manufactures.*

Check out these web sites. 
These are some of the top companies in the world for RC Equipment and most of the equipment is readily available in the US. They are in no particular order. They have both ready to run and kits depending on what you want. If you want to build up a vehicle to your specs, get a kit and add the power and electronics you want to accomplish what you want.

Any of the cars listed in these sites have great factory support and aftermarket support to upgrade to any level you are willing to pay for.

I have never heard of the ones you mentioned in your post.

http://www.hpiracing.com/index2.htm

http://www.rc10.com/index.htm

http://www.teamlosi.com/

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/category.php?main-id=30|70

http://www.racing-cars.com/usa/main.asp

Hope this points you in the right direction.

Dan


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Check out the Swap and Sell Section*

As you learn more about the vehicles available and what you might like.
Be sure to check out the swap and sell section here on this site to find some great deals.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

My apologies, I said UPI but I meant HPI. Would they fall in the 'bad a**' section? Mi2-ec seems to have some nice ones too but man are they expensive.


----------



## FASTLEFT1 (Jan 9, 2003)

*Just Starting in R/C.*

Kirk,The HPI Cars are a Great car to race and easy to work on as I had an RS4 Touring Car a couple years back. If you are interested in any R/C equipment shoot me an email at [email protected]. After 13 years racing 1/10 Oval cars indoor and out I am selling a large amount of my equipment as I am going into Gas next Year and buying new equipment. Radio Gear, Batteries and Battery Conditioning Equipment, Turbo 35 GFX, Power Supply,Tools, Parts etc... Thanks, Allen


----------



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

Does anyone know of any 1:10 RTR electric touring cars with the new brushless motors? Preferably two battery pack cars?


----------

